# why is overflows too pricey?????



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

its only some plastics stuck together with some cutting right?? went to NAFB they are charging $90 for 7 inches high overflow. way too much!!


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Build your own. DIY man, DIY!!!!


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

The price of acrylic has sky rocketed over the years, just 10 years ago I could buy a 6 foot long clear tube of cast acrylic pipe with a 6 inch diameter for $75 today the same piece is over $300 supply and demand with a little greed has pushed the price up.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Go to home depo, get one of those 4"-6" pvc pipe fittings, cut it in half, cut teeth in it. Your done.


Or spend that 90$.
But I got it for 50$ are you shure he wanted 90.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

DIY 

google "DIY overflow" lots of good ideas out there. 

I diy my sump,overflow and return, cost me next to nothing. I have a plumbing supply place close to my house, I brought my list and $38 later I had everthing I needed. 

Keep in mind with DIY overflows, depending on the design you use, you may require a seperate pump. I think it is called Tom aqualift pump. 

The reason for the pump is if you lose power the syphon may break, so when the power is returned, the return pump will drain your sump and possibly overflow your tank. 

The tom aqualift pump gets the syphon started again once power is restored.

Cheers


----------

